# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LIMON SUTIL

## German Vilchez Madrid

Hola deseo que alguien me ayude a decidir que tipo de goteros debo instalar  y cuantas mangueras por planta de limon para una plantación de 04 mesese que vengo regando por gravedad a tajo abierto; díganme de cuantos L/hora deben ser los goteros y cuantos debo poner por planta teniendo en cuenta que el terreno es arenoso y la temperatura acá en el Norte ( Piura ) en verano llega hasta 32 grados bajo sombra. O alguien me puede sugerir otro tipo de riego que no sea tan caro como para empezar a tecnificar el riego?
Saludos.
German.Temas similares: OFRECEMOS LIMÓN SUTIL PARA EXPORTACIÓN Se Busca LIMON SUTIL para EXPORTACION LIMÓN SUTIL PATA SUPERMERCADOS Y PARA FÁBRICA Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de "LIMÓN SUTIL"

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

German, el riego por goteo a la larga te sale mas economico por una serie de factores que mas adelante iras reconociendo. Lo primero que tienes que hacer para ahorrar agua, es incorporar mucha materia organica de cualquier fuente en el area de tus pequenas plantas de limon, porque sospecho que al regar por gravedad has lavado la materia organica que pudo haber antes.. Incorpora todo tipo de kaca de animales descompuesto alrededor de tus planticas y luego instala una sola manguera con dos o tres goteros distanciados segun la copa que tenga tu plantica. Ahora el calculo del tiempo de riego no te lo podria decir sin ver lo que sucede cuando incorpores mucha materia organica,tu mismo te daras cuenta e iras experimentando..Hay equipos de medicion en el mercado, por por de pronto no te aconsejo, porque soy un agricultor practico y solo compro algo, cuando realmente compruebo su eficiencia y su real utilidad..Suerte..Si tienes alguna duda ojala pueda ayudarte..Saludos.

----------


## German Vilchez Madrid

Muchas gracias Benjamin por tus concejos me parecen muy importantes la verdad es que conozco poco sobre la instalación del riego por goteo por ésto tengo temor de no hacer las cosas bien desde un comienzo y que después tenga que arrepentirme o lamentarme ;por decir ,no se de cuantos litros hora deben ser los goteros que debo instalar; de 2 ,4, u 8 litros hora ,porque me digo; si utilizo el de 2 l/h voy ha utilizar mucho mas tiempo en regar que si utilizo el de 8 l/h ,no ahorraría combustible con éstos últimos o cual es la ventaja o desventaja de usar uno u otro. 
Muchas Gracias
German.-

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Lo recomendable y lo utilizado es de 4 litros, esoso es lo que se utiliza en casi todos los campos, con dos hileras de mangueras. Cualq duda me avisas

----------

German Vilchez Madrid

----------

